# Arranged Some Fun Traditional Tunes--Critique?



## arturo (Apr 15, 2012)

http://musescore.com/arturo_hernandez

Let me know what you think. They're meant to just be played out in public for tips. They're supposed to be kind of crowd-pleasers. Any tips on how to make them better? Did you like them?


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the viola part in Greensleeves because it uses the higher register. Everything else is fine (it's a simple piece, right?)


----------



## arturo (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, it's supposed to be simple. Like, sight-readble-simple.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Very good!


----------

